#ubuntu-translators 2010-11-05
<dpm> good morning all
<happyaron> dpm: morning, :)
<dpm> hey happyaron :) how are you?
<dpm> ciao primes2h :)
<primes2h> Hola dpm :-) How are you?
<dpm> primes2h, fine, with a bit of ubuflu, but fine :)
<happyaron> dpm: fine, thanks, enjoying busy days, :)
<primes2h> dpm: ubuflu?! :D
<primes2h> interesting...
<happyaron> dpm: I'll be back in July next year, this should be the latest time
<primes2h> dpm: I often have it as well ;-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> happyaron, the latest time of what? Are you having exams?
<happyaron> dpm: I will have College entrance exam in June next year, :)
<dpm> happyaron, ah, I see :-)
<andrejz> morning
<eagles0513875|2> hey dpm
<eagles0513875|2> i have a question for you
<dpm> hi eagles0513875|2, sure, just ask
<eagles0513875|2> its not really translation related though
<eagles0513875|2> who would i need to talk to about documentation on the wiki ?
<dpm> eagles0513875|2, probably the ubuntu-docs team. You can reach them on IRC at #ubuntu-doc
<eagles0513875|2> thanks
<eagles0513875|2> dpm: channel is dead
<eagles0513875|2> just 2 people
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, hi, may you help me?
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, I can try :) How can I help?
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, I saw a bug translation reported, but the pack is upstream, how may I manager this?
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/671376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671376 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Portuguese translation hides "AbiWord" from launcher menu item (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Andre_Gondim> I just change to incomplet?
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, I'd recommend using the "Also affects project" link to open a bug task for Abiword (the upstream project). Then you can add a watch for the upstream bug
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, can you confirm if is correct? https://bugs.launchpad.net/abiword/+bug/671376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 671376 in abiword (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Portuguese translation hides "AbiWord" from launcher menu item (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress]
<dpm> let me check...
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, yeah, it looks good to me :)
<Andre_Gondim> thanks ;)
<dpm> hi TomaszD, have you got a minute? I'm just wondering how the Polish team is doing. Someone was trying to contact you guys about a month ago without success. I sent you an e-mail back then, have you had the chance to have a look at it?
<dpm> hey TLE, are you around?
<TomaszD> dpm, yeah sorry, it's all sorted out now, that person is now on the team
<TomaszD> it actually got sorted out yesterday
<dpm> TomaszD, ah, cool, glad to hear that
<dpm> TomaszD, we also talked some time ago about subscribing to the ubuntu-translators mailing list to keep track of announcements re: Ubuntu Translations. You said you were going to have a meeting to have a contact person for Ubuntu to forward important announcements to your local mailing list. Did that get sorted as well?
<TomaszD> no, but that's because I forgot about it :)
<TomaszD> I'll subscribe
<andrejz> hello dpm ! i was wondering whether pictures from various translation events are also going to be posted somewhere as a promotion material ?
<dpm> hey andrejz, I'd love to post pictures for translations-related articles, we just need people to start sending them :)
<TomaszD> done
<andrejz> @dpm: this cycle we decided we need to meet & hang out more, so we started with this project called "translator's beer", where we meet in a pub and socialize once a month (usually translations or open source related)
<dpm> andrejz, that's just awesome!
<andrejz> the first time i forgot to take pictures, but this time i think i will. You think you could make any use of them?
<dpm> thanks TomaszD, btw, now that I've got you here, all questions related to the Polish team come to mind - you wanted to join the Launchpad Translators group some time ago, but I didn't hear back from you guys. I seem to remember that the only step needed was to send the application (last step in https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators#StartingTeam) - just a heads up in case you are still interested
<TomaszD> heh, I have this channel on autojoin and I'm here almost every day :)
<dpm> andrejz, sure, that could be the first article in the series of translations stories for this cycle! We could write an article for the Fridge and Planet Ubuntu
<TomaszD> I'm not sure if I'm still interested in that, will evaluate
<dpm> up to you, perhaps some other Polish translator is interested as well
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-31
<artnay> am I just thinking or has LP "forgotten" onboard's oneiric translations?
<artnay> I'm 99 % sure we had these strings translated before the freeze but now all those translations are gone
<sagaci> en_AU still has onboard done
<trijntje> sagaci: same here with onboard for dutch (nl)
<kelemengabor> dpm__: so, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-translations-roundtable in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire7 in a few minutes, right?
<dpm__> kelemengabor, yeah :)
<dpm__> see you there in a few minutes!
<TLE> the good thing about attending UDS sessions from home is that red wine during sesions isn't frowned upon ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-02
<trijntje> Are there any plans to translate these paid app thingies in the software center? The apps themselves or just the description?
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, thanks for scheduling another translations roundtable :)
<kelemengabor> also, I don't see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-complete-simplified-chinese-translation in the schedule, when is this going to take place?
<artnay> kelemengabor: why doesn't ubuntu-help receive translations from ubuntu project's template?
<kelemengabor> artnay: oh, I felt that I forgot something
<kelemengabor> fortunately, it does
<kelemengabor> because translation sharing is enabled
<kelemengabor> but the new strings appear first in the upstream project
<kelemengabor> so we need to translate them there
<artnay> kelemengabor: doesn't seem like it: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/+translate vs https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/fi/
<artnay> and for some reason ubuntu-docs does have my translations but I'm not listed as a contributor
<kelemengabor> artnay: huh? both have 641 untranslated strings, this is how it should look, isn't?
<artnay> kelemengabor: erm, a minute ago ubuntu-docs had 678 untranslated
<kelemengabor> :)
<artnay> kelemengabor: no, honestly! :-) I bet you did some manual sync or something... *g*
<kelemengabor> sometimes, you should just bring up the problem in IRC, and poof, it is solved instantly - happens to me from time to time ;)
<artnay> but still for some reason I'm not listed as a contributor
<artnay> doesn't really matter, just tried to make my point (of those two not being in sync)
<kelemengabor> well, I guess translation sharing has its bugs too
<kelemengabor> for the record, I also saw this
<trijntje> did one of the templates get disabled? LP claims there's no page there after a simple refresh
<kelemengabor> trijntje: if you mean ubuntu-docs, then yes
<kelemengabor> in oneiric
<trijntje> kelemengabor: yes, I mean ubuntu-docs for oneiric. Can I still continue translating the oneiric docs at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric  ?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: you should do it there!
<trijntje> kelemengabor: ok good, I was a bit worried ;)
<trijntje> thanks for your quick response
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<trijntje> lol, just noticed the 2 hour old e-mail about disabling the docs
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-04
<kelemengabor> In theory, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-translations-roundtable2 starts now in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire and on http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/bonaire6.ogg.m3u
<sagaci> there was some talk about the base package updates and the frequency of such, which led onto a point that regular community users could generate these updated packages "ourselves"... just wondering if there's any documentation/procedure for this
<kelemengabor> sagaci: there was some talk about this during the roundtable2 at UDS: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19832/community-p-translations-roundtable2/
<kelemengabor> [TLE] Make the third language pack update for Oneiric a full one
<kelemengabor> [dpm] File a bug in launchpad to enabel UTC team members to request full langpack exports
<kelemengabor> these are the results
<andrejz> kelemengabor unfortunately i wasn't able to participate (listen) at UDS due to technical difficulities (laptop died)
<andrejz> i was wondering if there was any talk about translation of universe packages
<kelemengabor> andrejz: nope
<sagaci> isn't translation for universe packages just mainly done upstream?
<kelemengabor> see the notes above
<kelemengabor> yes, but we might enable it for a few selected packages
<andrejz> @sagci: yes but we would like to change that for a few packages
<kelemengabor> there are plans for this, but progress seems to be stalled, this is true too
<andrejz> i wanted to check what's the status
<andrejz> maybe next week after things calm down a little
<andrejz> kelemengabor we have a bug in slovenian language and i cannot pin it down maybe you can help me
<kelemengabor> andrejz: bring it on :)
<andrejz> well it's when you run apt-get update in terminal
<andrejz> waiting for heads is not translated correctly
<andrejz> BUT the string looks translated ok in apt
<andrejz> We have this letter Č and next to it is a wierd letter
<andrejz> but only in this string, so it's not general encoding problem (Which we have had about a year ago)
<kelemengabor> hm
<kelemengabor> can you copy the wrong string here?
<andrejz> here is the image - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/slika-2011-11-04%2017%3A47%3A20.png
<andrejz> string is "Čakanje na glave"
<kelemengabor> oh, that character
<kelemengabor> this means: the font does not contain a symbol for this character, so here is its UTF-8 code
<andrejz> so it's a font thing?
<kelemengabor> my first guess would be that this character looking like an "a" is not an "a" really
<kelemengabor> because other a characters appear okay
<andrejz> that's what i thought too, but i cannot find a sting with wierd a anywhere :)
<andrejz> but i think if you look carefully you will see there is a below that square letter
<andrejz> square charachter
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/382/+translate
<kelemengabor> it is here
<kelemengabor> it appears to me like a box here
<andrejz> ok, but the right string is there
<kelemengabor> not the current, but the in upstream and the suggestion from libapt
<kelemengabor> -pkg
<kelemengabor> yup, this is where the "apt translation mess" enters :(
<andrejz> yes but that shouldn't matter since the correct string was approved last december?
<andrejz> ok so which version is used then?
<andrejz> our problem is
<kelemengabor> I think the upstream
<kelemengabor> currently
<andrejz> there is no maintainer in debian at all for slovenian
<andrejz> and this is the second time something has happened with the encoding / characters in debian
<kelemengabor> so the process of apt translation looks like this:
<kelemengabor> we translate the apt-all template, submit it into Debian.
<kelemengabor> the build process splits it into three parts, which get packaged
<kelemengabor> it already starts to be overcomplicated, but wait until Ubuntu enters
<kelemengabor> so we fork the translations into LP and langpacks
<kelemengabor> but at the same time, we keep the translations in the packages, because of the installer
<kelemengabor> Ubuntu wants the installation process to happen fully localized
<kelemengabor> so this is necessar
<kelemengabor> y
<kelemengabor> this means if you want your updated translations appear, you would have to export the apt-all template, commit it into bzr and use it for building the packages
<kelemengabor> which, as you might have guessed, didn't happened in Oneiric
<kelemengabor> so upstream is used
<andrejz> i find sending translations to debian very slow and sometimes confusing
<kelemengabor> at the same time, we keep the three split templates in the langpacks, in case someone wants to submit new translations to untranslated entries
<kelemengabor> so that those would appear translated with langpacks
<kelemengabor> langpack updates, I mean
<kelemengabor> but this is not the way for fixing bad translations, because templates installed from the packages take precedence over those coming from langpacks
<kelemengabor> also there was recently some file shuffling between the binaries of apt
<kelemengabor> so that translations that were in one package previously are now packaged into three binary packages
<andrejz> so what should i do to fix this as soon as possible
<kelemengabor> this had to be followed by langpack-o-matic, so that it doesn't strip translation files from binary packages that now should contain them, but this didn't happened before Oneiric release
<kelemengabor> about what to do, well, ask dpm
<kelemengabor> I think the good solution would be the export-rebuild dance, if package maintainers/SRU team agrees, which I doubt
<kelemengabor> but maybe dpm knows a shorter way through the woods, or something
<kelemengabor> I hope he will continue the translation coordinators calls sometime soon, so you can bring it up there
<andrejz> this issue may affect other languages too
<kelemengabor> this whole export-rebuild thing is really to be done after nonlangpackfreeze, but we suck at enforcing that.
<andrejz> yes, i noticed that ;) How can this be improved?
<kelemengabor> there are quite a few packages for which we should do this, but currently its up to their maintainer to actually happen - so mostly it doesn't
<kelemengabor> good question! :)
<kelemengabor> and yes, upsteam apt translations sucks for Hungarian too :(
<kelemengabor> this is certainly worth a little thinking, because the idea is that the whole install process, until the user is able to download his/her language packs, should be fully localized. but if you have no internet connection during installation, after reboot you can see this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/languageselector-updatenotifier.png
<kelemengabor> which is pretty much a shame :(
<andrejz> yup
<kelemengabor> this is not related to apt, but enforcing the nonlangpackfreeze
<andrejz> also there is this bug in debian installer in slovenian so under certain circumstanced user sees wrongly formed string
<andrejz> and if you want to sumbit to debain you somehow have to split the template
<andrejz> so i just don't have the energy to do it ;)
<kelemengabor> me neither.
<kelemengabor> also the Hungarian Debian translator has quite different views on defining "quality translation" than me :(
<andrejz> well there is no slovenian debian translator
<andrejz> or there is one overloaded person who tries to maintain one or two packages
<kelemengabor> I hoped that this fork called Ubuntu can provide a good solution for users, but nooo
<andrejz> we also had some debates about terminology among various translation groups
<kelemengabor> its from Debian, it gotta be good! :)
<andrejz> Debian really should use something like launchpad or transifex
<andrejz> it's so user unfriendly environment
<andrejz> this debian translator once showed me a report
<andrejz> he submited a tranlsation in february and maintainer picked it up in november
<andrejz> that's why seleceted universe packages need to be translatable in launchpade
<kelemengabor> well, I think this situation could be solved by taking over the project, but time is a great barrier :(
<kelemengabor> but what's in universe that comes from Debian?
<andrejz> if someone would pay me to translate (or if I had a source of income) i might try and take it over
<andrejz> self generating income
<andrejz> anyway i think this nonlangpack deadline should be addressed in some way kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> indeed, too bad that UDS is already almost over :(
<andrejz> no matter, we might still arrange it
<andrejz> i think we should try to have a translator's call ASAP and discuss it and also can try to gather some feedback from ubuntu-translators ML
<andrejz> kelemengabor can you check if string in empathy is now translated (use echo for voice cancelization)
<kelemengabor> andrejz: not yet :(
<andrejz> but it should be fixed
<andrejz> before 3.2.1 right ?
<kelemengabor> empathy is 3.2.0.1, I'm afraid this is not high enough
<kelemengabor> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/3.2/empathy-3.2.1.changes
<kelemengabor> yup, here it is
<kelemengabor> we would need an update for empathy
<andrejz> oh, sorry i missed the 0 in 3.2.0.1
<andrejz> Kelemengabor what about music field
<andrejz> in unity the term Music is still not translated
<andrejz> even though i have reported it and i think you found the reason why it's not translated
<kelemengabor> I know, IIRC the bug was fixed in the upstream branch, but no SRU for Oneiric
<andrejz> can we somehow get this to SRU cause it's one of the most visible spaces
<kelemengabor> well, I think you can file an SRU request: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<kelemengabor> but I have no time for these :(
<andrejz> :(
<kelemengabor> sorry, somewhere you must draw a line :(
<andrejz> i understand to well myself
<kelemengabor> again, ask dpm :)
<andrejz> we also need to clear up priorities for KDE packages
<kelemengabor> I could name a few other bugs that would worth an SRU for Natty, but no one seems inclined to do the actual work
<andrejz> kelemengabor, kubuntu-user-docs are not a part of a language pack, correct?
<kelemengabor> AFAIK, not
<andrejz> ok
<kelemengabor> or, wait...
<andrejz> i checked the import queue
<kelemengabor> maybe they are, I don't know much about the kde langpack
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no, they are not. all kubuntu-docs translation is in the kubuntu-docs package
<andrejz> cool
<kelemengabor> so if you want an update, you need to rebuild it :)
<andrejz> i just need to approve templates for oneiric
<andrejz> i haven't checked it since the deadline
<andrejz> but appearently some went ahead after  the final deadline :)
<andrejz> and now i am importing them
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-05
<trijntje> Is there a way to localise the screenshots in ubuntu-doc? There are file refs in the translation, but I've got no idea if they can be used to submit localised screenshots somewhere
<trijntje> Is there a way to localise the screenshots in ubuntu-doc? There are file refs in the translation, but I've got no idea if they can be used to submit localised screenshots somewhere
<kelemengabor> trijntje: currently, there is no way/process to submit screenshots, but the build system of ubuntu-docs could handle them. There was an agenda item about this for yesterdays roundtable session, but we had no time to talk about it. I hope we can find a way to do this properly for the Precise cycle.
<trijntje> kelemengabor: it looks like there are only 25 'external refs' in the whole package, which means it would not be much work to make te screenshots for a translation team
<trijntje> otoh, most explanation is in text, and not in the screenshots, so I could imagine this has a low priority for the folks of ubuntu-docs
<kelemengabor> trijntje: that's true, but how exactly is this going to make it into the source? Do I have to submit all the screenshots at once, or is it okay to send one by one? Should I open a bug report and attach the pictures there, or submit a merge proposal? Who will have time to commit 25 images multiplied by 10 ... 30 languages? How do we keep track which image is obsolete? Questions, questions, work, work... we can sort it out, but
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thats true, I'd say it would be best to document the procedure and leave it up to individual translation teams to make and submit the screenshots
<trijntje> less than 10 languages are anywhere near fully translated, so we could alway's restrict localised screenshot to those languages which are >95% translated
<kelemengabor> trijntje: sure. please do not let us forget about this issue - I'll try not to, but can't promise anything. Now, I gotta run, bye
#ubuntu-translators 2011-11-06
<kaolc2> is this the correct channel for quick Spanish language related questions?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-11-01
<henninge> Muss mich nochmal eben frisch machen ..
<henninge> Sorry, wrong channel ... again
<henninge> Moin dpm! ;-)
<dpm> hahaha, moin henninge :)
#ubuntu-translators 2014-11-01
<geochr> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2014-November/006704.html
#ubuntu-translators 2015-10-27
<FrozenZia> Hi all -- dumb question -- is there a specific directory where most "system" related strings are stored?  In particular I'm trying to find where "This system will be automatically shut down" is located.
#ubuntu-translators 2017-10-30
<scootergrisen> How do i find the upstream translation for https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/compiz/+translations ?
